# Ride SPI Ratchets



## Jasafar (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi folks, just got back from a trip to Breckenridge. Tried out my new Never Summer SL w/ Ride SPI bindings. The board is really amazing, love it. The Ride SPI bindings, not so much. The bindings gave me amazing response and the ride was great, but the ratchets wore away the plastic. The ratchets also wouldn't release leaving me trapped in my bindings repeatedly, this all happened on day one. It was a great disappointment and I had to rent a set of Burton Cartels at a local shop for the remaining 3 days of my trip. Needless to say, the Ride SPIs have to go back to the store for a refund. I have 5 days in Utah planned, and I can't deal with this crap.

I could tell a significant difference in response between the SPIs and the Cartels. I'm pretty sure I like a binding on the stiffer side, compared to the SPIs, the Cartels felt a tad mushy. Even though I do ride with a little forward lean, I don't like how the Cartels dictate that I have to ride with 7' when I have them set to 0'. The Cartels were reliable though, were considerably lighter than the SPIs and allowed me to fully enjoy the rest of my trip.

I'm just confused now. I have a great board that I love, but I still am on a hunt for a binding that will meet my needs.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I haven't had the plastic wear out on mine, but I agree they can be a PITA to release more than half the time.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

i have problems with last year's alphas too. both toe and heel straps, both left and right feet, all four of them not as easy to release as my 390s. but everything else about them are great - stiffness, straps, cants..


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

My 05-06 SPi's sometimes had a problem with sticking ratchets. I never absolutely could not get out of them, but occasionally it took a mighty effort. However, I didn't experience any excess wear on the straps. The bindings proved very durable.

My new 09-10 SPi's have easier-releasing ratchets. I really haven't had any problems so far this season.


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

I have the same combo this year and i did have the problem of them not releasing. I found that having that ratchet on a spot of the boot that was round made it worse, so i adjusted so the ratchet so it is located on a flatter spot when im locked in and i have yet to have them be a problem since.


----------



## Jasafar (Dec 20, 2010)

The shop would not take them back, but replaced all the ratchets for me. I called Ride and they told me they never heard of the ratchet issue, but if it continues, they would fix it. 

If it happens again, I will try to adjust the strap so the ratchet is on a flatter part of the boot as svwannabe suggested. The bindings themselves are great, so maybe all I need is some additional tweaking. Thanks all for the feedback. 

BTW.. svwannabe, you're in West Chester AND have the same setup as me. Crazy!


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Jasafar said:


> BTW.. svwannabe, you're in West Chester AND have the same setup as me. Crazy!


Yeah after i posted i saw that you are in west chester, after adjusting them i havent had a problem since.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Jasafar said:


> I called Ride and they told me they never heard of the ratchet issue


that's pure bullshit they know about it


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> that's pure bullshit they know about it


I'll give this a times 2. I went ballistic on them in 2009 over this issue. Pure and simple, Ride ratchets are shit...which is why I stopped buying Ride bindings.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

My 2 pairs of SPI's did the same thing.

I took a little sandpaper and slightly rounded the edges of a couple of teeth on the ladder strap. Right where the ratchet sits when fully cranked up. Just kinda knock the sharp edge off, like detuning a board. Never a problem since


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

with the ratchets not releasing issue its not as bad as it seems. The problem is that ride's ratchet system isnt exactly the same as everyone elses, what you have to do is just push down on the top of the release lever instead of just pulling it back. Dont know if it makes sense but its designed that was so they dont accidently loosen, if you try to release them like cartels it WILL NOT work unless they were really loose on your foot. Anyhow hope that helps I had the same problem last year and realized it was just my technique now they are fantastic.

EDIT: the reason ride doesnt acknowledge it is there is no "real" issue. The bindings work exactly as intended its user error they DO NOT release like MOST bindings. It is close but not the same release system. if you just push down on the little square like thing on the top side of the release lever they will release very very easily.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If that really is the case, then Ride can save themselves a lot of lost customers by putting this in their literature. Funny how they don't.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

DC5R said:


> If that really is the case, then Ride can save themselves a lot of lost customers by putting this in their literature. Funny how they don't.


I agree. Before i figured it out i was getting really really pissed. but then i actually looked at the mechanism closely and called myself a moron. Havnt had a problem since.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

cav0011 said:


> EDIT: the reason ride doesnt acknowledge it is there is no "real" issue. The bindings work exactly as intended its user error they DO NOT release like MOST bindings. It is close but not the same release system. if you just push down on the little square like thing on the top side of the release lever they will release very very easily.


It's not strictly an ID-10T problem. As noted, I have two pairs of SPi's, and the newer ones are easier to release regardless of the technique applied. So Ride has made an adjustment to the design.


----------

